
Amazon destroys millions of unsold products - gregcrv
https://www.retaildetail.eu/en/news/general/amazon-destroys-millions-unsold-products
======
freedomben
I worked in marketing early in my career, and this is actually a very common
practice (not saying it makes it right, but it's definitely not just Amazon).
Usually it's not done out of a desire to waste things or a hatred of the poor,
but rather to protect against brand dilution and also to protect sales. If you
could just wait until a product "expires" and then go get it for free
somewhere, that would harm sales. Also, if a premium brand (say Apple)
couldn't sell a certain product and so donated a bunch, then the Apple logo
(which many people view as a status symbol) would be diluted. You also can't
just store stuff in perpetuity as it takes time and money to do that. The only
logical choice (as Mr. Spock would say) is to destroy the items.

Consider a real scenario that recurs annually. Big game, let's say the Super
Bowl. One side will win. At the end of the game on the way out of the stadium,
there will be a lot of t-shirts for sale that declare "Team X Super Bowl LIII
Champions!" Those shirts weren't printed on the spot, which means there are
also a number of shirts with the losing team proclaimed as winner. Those
obviously can't be sold. Back in the day they would be donated to third world
areas, but then some of those shirts started finding their way onto eBay and
sports collector sites, causing massive problems between the various entities
involved in the manufacturing, sale, and licensing. As a result they now just
trash the unsalable shirts.

I'm not saying it's right, in fact I find it disgusting. I grew up in a family
that reused cereal boxes and almost any other container, particular glass.
Although I'm not that diligent anymore I still have that instinctive desire.

However, there is a lot more to this practice than this (one-sided) article
presents.

~~~
tobinfricke
[https://fossbytes.com/why-2700-apple-lisa-computers-are-
buri...](https://fossbytes.com/why-2700-apple-lisa-computers-are-buried-in-a-
landfill/)

------
lotu
> A new petition calls for Amazon to donate reusable items to families in
> need.

So Families in need are going to get 1000 copies of each of 2017 worst books?
Or random electrical equipment that only has a specialized use?

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Or expired vitamin supplements from China

------
jnwatson
This is why all voluntary environmental actions will fail. You can virtue
signal and scold all you want, but when it comes to amoral corporations,
economic incentives are required.

~~~
hopler
Corporations do what customers pay for

~~~
FranzFerdiNaN
Customers buy what corporations produce. If corporations didn’t produce a
billion different widgets people wouldn’t buy them because they wouldn’t
exist.

------
ohiovr
They even charge venders for the service of destroying the items. But if you
want you can pay amazon to ship it back for you. This was true when I dabbled
in book sales.

------
kristianp
The only problem I have with this is that the products are going to landfill,
and not being recycled for their raw materials or burnt for power.

------
hema_n
A new petition calls for Amazon to donate reusable items to families in need.-
A perfect one.!

